# 2011 Sentra S with AC problem



## wogie (May 28, 2012)

I bought my 2011 Sentra S with a bit less than 30K on it in September. AC has worked fine and was working fine about 10 days ago when I parked the car about 10 PM. The next morning, no cool air. Turned out to be a bad compressor. Problem is the warranty expired at 36K and I had 41K on it.

The car is fixed now by a dealer service dept but cost a lot and dealer did not cover the warranty due to mileage was over the 36K. Does not seem right any ideas for what I can do?


----------

